#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Nieuwe sub

## MusicXtra

Laatste weken veel aan het tekenen, rekenen en simuleren geweest om voor mijn line-array een geschikte sub te krijgen.
Resultaat is een dubbel 18" sub in een heel compacte kast van 90*60*70 cm die vanaf 35 Hz al weergeeft. Nu zit ik met twee subs op elkaar op 1,4 meter hoog wat een mooie hoogte is om mijn line-array op te kunnen zetten, onderste kastje begint dan op 1,6 meter hoogte. Op de foto dus het van MDF gebouwde prototype, de 'echte' ga ik er komende tijd 4 van bouwen in 18mm berken multi.

----------


## nightline

welk ontwerp heb je gekozen, of heb je een eigen ontwerp gebouwd en welke speakers ga je gebruiken?

Regards,

Jack

----------


## MusicXtra

> welk ontwerp heb je gekozen, of heb je een eigen ontwerp gebouwd en welke speakers ga je gebruiken?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jack



Is een eigen ontwerp en er zitten op dit moment Beyma's 18G550 in.

----------


## salsa

Het heeft wat weg van een EAW SB1000 sub, als deze klank matig het zelfde doet heb je een lekkere bass.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het heeft wat weg van een EAW SB1000 sub, als deze klank matig het zelfde doet heb je een lekkere bass.
> 
> Dave



De SB1000 heeft er qua plaatsing van de speakers inderdaad wel wat van weg, daar kom je ook eigenlijk bijna niet onderuit als je zo'n compacte dubbel 18" wilt maken. De SB1000 heeft volgens mij alleen bas poorten in de front paneeltjes en heeft hele andere maten.

----------


## SPS

Het zijn toch geen gesloten compartimenten ? Of wel??

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het zijn toch geen gesloten compartimenten ? Of wel??
> 
> Paul



Nee, er zit één grote baspoort achterin de kast.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik neem aan dat je de wieltjes puur voor het gemak tijdens het bouwen daar hebt geplaatst, en niet om straks mee on the road te gaan... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(of zie ik het weer eens helemaal verkeerd en is dat helemaal niet de onderkant... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik neem aan dat je de wieltjes puur voor het gemak tijdens het bouwen daar hebt geplaatst, en niet om straks mee on the road te gaan...
> (of zie ik het weer eens helemaal verkeerd en is dat helemaal niet de onderkant...)
> 
> Daan



De wieltjes zijn van een dolly waar de sub nu op staat, er zitten hier nog geen handgrepen in en omdat hij van MDF is gemaak is hij ook echt niet te tillen. :EEK!: De uiteindelijke versie ben ik nog niet uit of ik er een losse wieldolly voor maak welke op de voorkant gezet kan worden of dat ik er gewoon 4 wielen aan de achterkant aan monteer.

----------


## Turboke

Hoe kom je op dit idee om deze te maken,
Welke modellen heb je allemaal vergeleken of getest?

----------


## MusicXtra

Het uitgangspunt was dat de breedte 60cm moest zijn om net zo breed te zijn als mijn line-array en de hoogte zodanig dat, wanneer er twee op elkaar staan ik ergens tussen de 120 en 150 cm uit zou komen.
Hier een plaatje van een aantal subs welke ik vergeleken heb.
Van links naar rechts: twee Punishers, een B2 kopie, mijn eigen ontwerp en een Mach R182 sub.
Om een goed vergelijk te maken zijn ze allemaal 'op tijd gezet' aangestuurd door een Apex intelli-X processor en Lab 4000 eindversterkers.

----------


## Turboke

Maar je hebt dus niet met bv, een originele martin of ev of turbo of andere getest.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar je hebt dus niet met bv, een originele martin of ev of turbo of andere getest.



Nee, dat is inderdaad niet gebeurd.

----------


## Funmaker

ik heb niet veel kaas gegeten van geluid maar ik maakte mij de volgende bedenking:
Jij wil er 2 op elkaar stapelen om op een leuke hoogte te komen om je array comfortabel te hebben staan.
Wat met het gewicht en daarbij de trillingen? kan het niet wegschuiven/kantelen of dergelijke meer? aangezien je bas niet veel breder lijkt als de basis van je sub... en ga je op een of andere manier er ook voor zorgen dat je basjes onderling niet van elkaar kunnen gaan schuiven?
just my thoughts!

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik heb niet veel kaas gegeten van geluid maar ik maakte mij de volgende bedenking:
> Jij wil er 2 op elkaar stapelen om op een leuke hoogte te komen om je array comfortabel te hebben staan.
> Wat met het gewicht en daarbij de trillingen? kan het niet wegschuiven/kantelen of dergelijke meer? aangezien je bas niet veel breder lijkt als de basis van je sub... en ga je op een of andere manier er ook voor zorgen dat je basjes onderling niet van elkaar kunnen gaan schuiven?
> just my thoughts!



Wanneer subkasten erg gaan trillen wijst dit er meestal op dat de constructie niet erg stijf is, dit geeft een kleuring aan het geluid die ongewenst is en het rendement kan wel tot 3 dB lager zijn.
De SB1000 van EAW bijvoorbeeld is een erg goede sub mede doordat de kastconstructie enorm stijf is. Dit wetende zijn deze subs dus van heel veel interne versterkingen voorzien zodat de kast minimaal zal trillen. Daarnaast komen er rubber pootjes onder die in uitsparingen vallen van de kast die eronder staat, van elkaar schuiven zal dus niet zomaar gaan, de line-array staat ook op pootjes waarvoor ik uitsparingen wegfrees in de subs.
De breedte is 60 cm, de diepte 90 en het gewicht zal rond de 90 kg uitkomen, ik geloof niet dat dat zomaar om zal vallen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

okido  :Big Grin:  ben overtuigd, mijn kennis van sub/bass is dat het gewoon ooit hard trilt tot waar ik sta... en dan las ik het laatst in het rigging topic over dat gekanteld topje of iets daarmee... maar aangezien jij dus echt alles doordenkt was het eerder een kennis vraag voor mij  :Wink:  merci!

----------


## BJD

Waarom geen "vlieg" hardware aan de subs zodat je de tops rechtstreeks op de subs kan monteren bij een groundstack?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarom geen "vlieg" hardware aan de subs zodat je de tops rechtstreeks op de subs kan monteren bij een groundstack?



Dit is een prototype waarbij het dus puur om het geluid gaat, voor de uiteindelijke versie zal er waarschijnlijk inderdaad flyware op komen om de toppen makkelijk op de subs gezet kunnen worden.

----------


## teunos

Hallo, hé music, heb je iets van een plotje voor ons, gemeten of gesimuleerd? Wel interessant om te kijken wat dit kan doen. Het is een beetje het idee van een getapte hoorn die ik ooit heb ontworpen rond de RCF L15P200AK.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo, hé music, heb je iets van een plotje voor ons, gemeten of gesimuleerd? Wel interessant om te kijken wat dit kan doen. Het is een beetje het idee van een getapte hoorn die ik ooit heb ontworpen rond de RCF L15P200AK.



Heb alleen een simulatie maar wereldschokkend is die niet. Rendement van deze sub is niet bijster hoog, een druk van rond de 133 dB is haalbaar zonder dat de X-max bereikt wordt. Wat uit de simulatie niet naar voren komt is de weergave onder de 40 Hz, in de praktijk geeft hij tot onder de 30 Hz duidelijk harder weer dan bijvoorbeeld de B2. Rond de 65 Hz zit echter een flinke dip van ongeveer 6 dB.
Komende week wil ik nog een paar dingen proberen, onder andere een iets hogere tuning om te zien of het rendement daardoor verbeterd zonder al teveel aan laag in te leveren. Ik namelijk het idee dat door de constructie de normale berekeningen voor de poortlengte niet kloppen en dat deze dus lager is als berekend. Ik had de poort afgestemd op 40 Hz maar gezien de druk die hij op 30 Hz nog levert denk ik dat het eerder in de buurt van de 30 Hz of lager ligt. Dit denk ik doordat de conus uitslag onder de 40 Hz niet extreem groot wordt, kennelijk 'ziet' de conus dus nog steeds een behoorlijke belasting.

----------


## Rademakers

Door bij dit soort kasten de hoornlengte te verhogen ten koste van de kamergrootte, neemt de gevoeligheid toe en de diepgang af (ik spreek van hoornlengte aangezien ik de kasten benader als tapped hoorn). Een toenemende kamergrootte geeft meer diepgang ten koste van de gevoeligheid.

Zo op het eerste gezicht (zonder de interne afmetingen te kennen) is de dip op 65 Hz het dal boven de laagste piek en onder de 2de piek in de frequentierepons. In dat geval nemen de pieken rondom het dal ook af (en daarmee de dip) bij toenemende hoornlengte en/of toenemende kamergrootte.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels afgestapt van het idee om de poort tussen de woofers uit te laten komen. Kennelijk ontstaat er rond de 65 Hz een soort akoestische kortsluiting, de dip die daar ontstaat is met eqen niet weg te krijgen.
Nu de kast is voorzien van 4 poorten in de frontjes is de dip verdwenen.
Vanaf 30 Hz levert hij serieus druk en verslaat bij die frequentie nog steeds ruimschoots de B2. Het laag is mooi strak en krachtig zonder het 'blubberende' van de B2.
Ben inmiddels begonnen met de bouw van 4 kasten, is even meer werk dan een prototype omdat er erg veel freeswerk in zit.
Zal binnenkort wat plaatjes posten van de bouw.

----------


## salsa

heb je dan niet gewoon de EAW SB1000 'hergebouwd''??
is niet verkeerd hoor!!

Dave

----------


## djspeakertje

@ MusicXtra: Je zei in een vorige post dat er een systeem kwam om je toppen direct op je bassen te monteren bij een groundstack. Je wou de toppen dan op de bovenkant van je bassen zetten, maar word dat met 3*sub+6*top niet een beetje wankelig? Misschien is het een idee om vanaf 2 subs de subs met de lange kanten op elkaar te leggen, en een verzonken vliegsysteem in de lange kant(als 'ie gewoon staat zoals op de foto's is dat dan de zijkant) te maken?

Waarschijnlijk heb je daar al over nagedacht, maar het is maar een suggestie...


Daan

----------


## teunos

> Inmiddels afgestapt van het idee om de poort tussen de woofers uit te laten komen. Kennelijk ontstaat er rond de 65 Hz een soort akoestische kortsluiting, de dip die daar ontstaat is met eqen niet weg te krijgen.
> Nu de kast is voorzien van 4 poorten in de frontjes is de dip verdwenen.
> Vanaf 30 Hz levert hij serieus druk en verslaat bij die frequentie nog steeds ruimschoots de B2. Het laag is mooi strak en krachtig zonder het 'blubberende' van de B2.
> Ben inmiddels begonnen met de bouw van 4 kasten, is even meer werk dan een prototype omdat er erg veel freeswerk in zit.
> Zal binnenkort wat plaatjes posten van de bouw.



Dan ben je nu dus overgestapt van een getapte hoorn naar een gepoorte hoorn met de speaker ver naar voren in het hoornpad. zo creeer je een grote bandpasskamer achter het midden van de driver. Ik zou even verder gaan simuleren, dan kun je de afstemming van de bandpasskamer misschien nog verder optimaliseren. 
Ps, wat is het mondoppervlakte van de hoorn, als deze namelijk kleiner wordt dan de oppervlakte van de 2 18'' woofers zal voor het midden van de speakers ook nog een bandpass effect optreden, als deze oppervlakte nu kleiner is dan 2x SD dan zou je nu dus in principe een dubbele bandpass hebben voor de woofers. misschien wel interesant om een keer uitgebreid te simuleren.


(Maar heb je al een simulatie van het ontwerp, ik ben namelijk even snel aan het simuleren geslagen en met je huidge ontwerp met de juiste speakers kom ik niet verder dan een response van 103Db vanaf 60Hz tot 95Hz recht met daarna een huge dip van meer dan 20Db bij 150Hz en in het laag valt hij na de 60Hz ook heel erg snel af.)

----------


## MusicXtra

> heb je dan niet gewoon de EAW SB1000 'hergebouwd''??
> is niet verkeerd hoor!!
> 
> Dave



De plaatsing van de speakers en de poorten zijn de enige overeenkomsten met de SB1000. Ik heb geen idee welke speakers daarin liggen en wat de poortafstemming is.





> @ MusicXtra: Je zei in een vorige post dat er een systeem kwam om je toppen direct op je bassen te monteren bij een groundstack. Je wou de toppen dan op de bovenkant van je bassen zetten, maar word dat met 3*sub+6*top niet een beetje wankelig? Misschien is het een idee om vanaf 2 subs de subs met de lange kanten op elkaar te leggen, en een verzonken vliegsysteem in de lange kant(als 'ie gewoon staat zoals op de foto's is dat dan de zijkant) te maken?
> 
> Waarschijnlijk heb je daar al over nagedacht, maar het is maar een suggestie...
> 
> 
> Daan



Ik heb besloten geen flyware aan de subs te maken maar heb er uitsparingen ingefreesd waar de flybumper in kan staan.
Iedere sub is voorzien van rubberpootjes die ook in diezelfde uitsparingen vallen. Zo kan het nooit van elkaar schuiven en kan ik de subs rechtop gebruiken, twee op elkaar is dan 1,40 meter hoog. Op de zijkanten is het zelfde systeem aangebracht dus ik kan ze ook op zijn kant gebruiken dan kom ik met twee subs op 1,20 meter hoog. En meer dan twee subs wil ik niet op elkaar leggen. 





> Dan ben je nu dus overgestapt van een getapte hoorn naar een gepoorte hoorn met de speaker ver naar voren in het hoornpad. zo creeer je een grote bandpasskamer achter het midden van de driver. Ik zou even verder gaan simuleren, dan kun je de afstemming van de bandpasskamer misschien nog verder optimaliseren. 
>  Ps, wat is het mondoppervlakte van de hoorn, als deze namelijk kleiner wordt dan de oppervlakte van de 2 18'' woofers zal voor het midden van de speakers ook nog een bandpass effect optreden, als deze oppervlakte nu kleiner is dan 2x SD dan zou je nu dus in principe een dubbele bandpass hebben voor de woofers. misschien wel interesant om een keer uitgebreid te simuleren.
> 
> 
>  (Maar heb je al een simulatie van het ontwerp, ik ben namelijk even snel aan het simuleren geslagen en met je huidge ontwerp met de juiste speakers kom ik niet verder dan een response van 103Db vanaf 60Hz tot 95Hz recht met daarna een huge dip van meer dan 20Db bij 150Hz en in het laag valt hij na de 60Hz ook heel erg snel af.)



 Dan klopt jouw simulatie in elk geval niet met de werkelijkheid.
Het rendement is zeker geen 103 dB, eerder in de buurt van de 98 dB.
 De sub geeft al serieus druk vanaf 30 Hz en verder dan 100 Hz heb ik niet getest omdat hij toch niet hoger ingezet wordt.
 Wat ik hoor is een zeer aangenaam laag, hij mist een ietsie de punch die je van een 15" hebt maar dat is ook inherent aan het gebruik van 18" speakers.

----------


## teunos

Sorry, ik had inderdaad een te hoog rendement, ik had in hornresp 2.83 volt aangehouden voor 2 drivers, moet dus 2volt zijn aangezien je naar 4 ohm gaat. dan zou het rendement al veel dichter bij die 98 db komen. maar ik zou graag een echte meting willen zien om te kijken wat voor een principe deze kast nu volgt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sorry, ik had inderdaad een te hoog rendement, ik had in hornresp 2.83 volt aangehouden voor 2 drivers, moet dus 2volt zijn aangezien je naar 4 ohm gaat. dan zou het rendement al veel dichter bij die 98 db komen. maar ik zou graag een echte meting willen zien om te kijken wat voor een principe deze kast nu volgt.



Dat kan hoor, beste is dan even af te wachten tot ik de definitieve versie klaar heb. Mail me anders even op xammy39 apestaart de heetste mail dot com.

----------


## MusicXtra

Eerste kast van de definitieve versie is klaar. :Big Grin: 
Deze klinkt nog strakker dan het prototype, kast zit ook veel stijver in elkaar door veel bracing en doordat ik nu wel lijm heb gebruikt. :Wink:

----------


## teunos

Morgenvroeg proefwerk wiskunde d, dus moet eigenlijk gaan slapen, maar ik moet zeggen, dit ziet er wel zo gelikt uit :Smile:  echt heel gelikt. klasse. Ben zeer beniuewd naar metingen. keep up the good work.

----------


## djspeakertje

Wanneer ga je in opdracht bouwen? Dit is echt geweldig!

Zeg, zou je er een flensje (nee, niet zo'n halve pannekoek, maar een tophat, of hoe je het wilt noemen :Big Grin: ) in kunnen maken? En zou dat een beetje willen met mijn LEM T400 topjes?... (ik word je eerste klant!)

Oftewel: Een groot compliment! Ik ben verliefd....


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wanneer ga je in opdracht bouwen? Dit is echt geweldig!
> 
> Zeg, zou je er een flensje (nee, niet zo'n halve pannekoek, maar een tophat of hoe je het wilt noemen) in kunnen maken? En zou dat een beetje willen met mijn LEM T400 topjes?... (ik word je eerste klant!)
> 
> Oftewel: Een groot compliment! Ik ben verliefd....
> 
> 
> Daan



Zit er wel stevig over na te denken om in opdracht te gaan bouwen.
Krijg door de line-array en nu deze sub inmiddels mails van over de hele wereld van mensen die interesse hebben. :Cool: 
Er zou wel een speakerflens in kunnen maar denk dat deze sub een maatje te groot is om een topje op een paaltje erop te plaatsen.
Jouw Lem T400 topjes gaan dit ding bij lange na niet bijhouden. :Big Grin: 
Er zijn wel plannen om een soortgelijk ontwerp te maken maar dan met een dubbel 15" erin. Die is een stukje kleiner, gaat ook minder hard maar denk wel dat ik deze ook zo laag kan laten gaan. Hier komt dan ook een speakerflens in zodat deze in combinatie met één of twee line-array kastjes voor gigs tot ca 150 man dienst kan doen. Uiteraard is hij dan ook bruikbaar voor andere toppen.

----------


## 4AC

Ik voel concurrentie voor Iven opborrelen...


 :Big Grin: 


Ps. Al bevindt Iven zich wel een paar niveau'tjes hoger, om tussen alle complimenten door ook wat anders te zeggen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik voel concurrentie voor Iven opborrelen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Al bevindt Iven zich wel een paar niveau'tjes hoger, om tussen alle complimenten door ook wat anders te zeggen.



Denk dat het niet te vergelijken is, Iven maakt, voor zover mij bekend, vooral gebruik van bestaande ontwerpen, ik ben meer van de ongebaande paden bewandelen.
Overigens wil ik ook geen concurrent van Iven worden, mijn ambities liggen op een ander vlak.

----------


## djspeakertje

Zou je deze sub ook kunnen "halveren"?
Dus slechts een kantje gebruiken? Dat zou een ontzettend compacte 118 sub opleveren!

Dat van mijn topjes was natuurlijk sarcastisch, maar na een fatsoenlijk mixertje en een of 2 cases wil ik toch serieus gaan nadenken over een nieuw setje, met bijv. 4* 1*12" topjes en 2* jouw subje (of eventueel 4* die halve, nog mooier!), dat gaat als een trein!


Ach, ik loop weer te dagdromen... Voordat ik zover ben... (moet ik eerst eens fatsoenlijk baantje vinden, altijd maar die saaie krantjes...)


Daan

Snelle visualisatie (goed geschreven? :Big Grin: ) in paint: Picasa Web Albums - spiekerfreak - geluid/licht

----------


## 4AC

> Denk dat het niet te vergelijken is, Iven maakt, voor zover mij bekend, vooral gebruik van bestaande ontwerpen, ik ben meer van de ongebaande paden bewandelen.
> Overigens wil ik ook geen concurrent van Iven worden, mijn ambities liggen op een ander vlak.



Iven heeft meerdere eigen ontwerpen, waaronder line-array's en meerdere kasten die daarop lijken. Jammer dat zijn internetsite één grote zooi is, anders kon ik wel wat foto's tonen.

----------


## ivo

Er is een nieuwe site in de maak, de oude is door de drukte inderdaad een rotzooi geworden.

Ik maak overgens niet allen kasten van bestaande ontwerpen ik maak ook veel eigen ontwerpen, ik zou zo een lijn op de markt kunnen zetten....
Mijn eigen intresse gaat uit naar ontwerpen/berekenen en bouwen/experimenteren waardoor ik een hoop kennis en ervaring heb opgedaan over systemen die je met alleen een simulatie niet aan het licht krijg.
Wat dat betreft zou het goed klikken tussen ons Musicxtra.

----------


## 4AC

Kijk, beter dan dit kan het natuurlijk niet. Bedankt voor je reactie Ivo!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er is een nieuwe site in de maak, de oude is door de drukte inderdaad een rotzooi geworden.
> 
> Ik maak overgens niet allen kasten van bestaande ontwerpen ik maak ook veel eigen ontwerpen, ik zou zo een lijn op de markt kunnen zetten....
> Mijn eigen intresse gaat uit naar ontwerpen/berekenen en bouwen/experimenteren waardoor ik een hoop kennis en ervaring heb opgedaan over systemen die je met alleen een simulatie niet aan het licht krijg.
> Wat dat betreft zou het goed klikken tussen ons Musicxtra.



Dit kon ik inderdaad niet uit je website opmaken, het kastje op de foto ziet er in elk geval bijzonder gelikt uit.

----------


## teunos

heej ivo, dat kastje ziet er leuk uit :Big Grin: 
Maar Musicxtra, je kunt inderdaad zoals ivo al zegt aan de simulatie niet alles zien, maar een plotje van een snel metingkje zou geen kwaad doen, vooral om te weten te komen of de ''voorkamer'' zich gaat gedragen ( aangezien dit snel uit een grafiekje af te lezen is)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ziet er strak uit MusicXtra! Kan niet wachten op de foto's waar je alles compleet hebt staan! Als je eens 'n keer in de richting van Limburg gaat met je setje moet je het zeker melden, dan kom ik graag eens luisteren!  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ziet er strak uit MusicXtra! Kan niet wachten op de foto's waar je alles compleet hebt staan! Als je eens 'n keer in de richting van Limburg gaat met je setje moet je het zeker melden, dan kom ik graag eens luisteren!



 
Me2!

En als je ooit nog eens in noord-oost twente (oldenzaal is nog beter :Big Grin: ) komt, moet je ook dat even melden, want dan ben ik er!

Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik hoop met een week of twee, drie alles klaar te hebben.
Tegen die tijd zal ik een paar mooie plaatjes schieten van de hele set en hier posten. En waar in het land deze set allemaal terecht gaat komen weet ik nu nog niet. Boek me maar :Wink: .

----------


## salsa

Misschien reeds gevraagd door iemand, maar wil je dit bouwplan in het openbaar maken? Of blijft dit jouw geheim?

Dave

----------


## djspeakertje

En welke amps ga je eigenlijk gebruiken?

Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> En welke amps ga je eigenlijk gebruiken?
> 
> Daan



Ik heb een rack met Lab 4000's en een rack met FP10.000Q's welke ik er beide voor kan gebruiken. Blijf wel gewoon met 4 Ohm werken dus maximaal een sub per ampkanaal.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien reeds gevraagd door iemand, maar wil je dit bouwplan in het openbaar maken? Of blijft dit jouw geheim?
> 
> Dave



Nee, ik ga mijn plan niet tot in detail openbaar maken, daarvoor zit er gewoon teveel werk in.

----------


## SPS

> Nee, ik ga mijn plan niet tot in detail openbaar maken, daarvoor zit er gewoon teveel werk in.



Jammer dat je ons wel g**l maakt met je postings, en je vragen om mee te denken, en dan niet het eindresultaat met ons wilt delen..... :Cool: 

En dat op een zelfbouw -lees liefhebbers- forum... :EEK!: 

Misschien kom je nog tot inkeer...?
Ook anderen zoals Mogdale hebben wel hun kennis en ontwerpen met de goegemeente gedeeld. Heb jij ook veel aan gehad lijkt mij.
Neem ook de share gedachte van Hornresp, WinIsd etc. mee (Gratis !)

Paul.

----------


## teunos

In principe is het nu gewoon een bas reflex kast, en dus helemaal niet zo moeilijk om na te maken, ook al heb je de tekeningen niet. Alleen aan de foto's heb ik al genoeg om een 3d tekening te maken en vervolgens alle volumes precies te berekenen voor de gekozen woofer. Maar dat even terzijde, ik denk dat het interessanter is dat musicxtra met meer natuurkundig te bewijzen argumenten, en metingen komt om zijn ontwerp te bewijzen. Voordat zoiets er is, waarom de moeite nemen om het te kopiëren? 

Laat eerst maar is een meting zien die echt laat zien dat je kastje tot de 35 hertz gaat, want persoonlijk vindt ik dit soort beweringen altijd heel leuk en aardig, maar pakt het in praktijk vaak heel anders uit. De laatste tijd ben ik door het zelf ontwerpen en prototypen van subs, en het analyseren van geluidsmateriaal, er al snel achter gekomen dat er maar weinig muziek is die deze lage noten bevat, er maar weinig kasten zijn die dit zoiezo echt goed zouden kunnen weergeven, en 50 Hz al snel kan klinken als een hele lage ''35Hz'' mits goed uitversterkt.
Daarom, kom eerst is met een bewijs in de vorm van een meting ( zonder eq) in een open veld zodat we echt iets kunnen zeggen.
Ik moet zeggen musicxtra, je houtbewerkingsskills zijn zeer aanwezig en ook zeer goed, maar beweringen roepen over de nieuwe geweldige subwoofer kan iedereen, en ik ook.

----------


## MusicXtra

Of het inderdaad een 'gewone' basreflexkast is ben ik niet zeker van, al eerder hebben wij (Teunos en ik) discussie gehad over wat voor soort kast het is. Ik denk zelf dat door de opstelling van de speakers en het feit dat de opening, waar het frontale geluid van de speakers door komt, kleiner is dan het totale conus oppervlak deze kast zich min of meer als een bandpass gedraagt.
Natuurkundige onderbouwing heb ik in die zin niet omdat ik bij alle berekeningen ervan uit ben gegaan dat het een basreflex kast is, praktijk laat echter zien dat dit niet opgaat. 
Zelf ben ik prima in staat middels Smaart metingen te verrichten, plotjes maken behoort nog niet tot mijn vaardigheden, dus Teunos, als je wilt mag je komen meten en mij leren hoe ik plotjes maak. :Wink:  Enige probleem is dat in deze tijd van het jaar ik niet graag in een weiland sta om metingen te doen. :Embarrassment: 
De metingen die ik heb gedaan zijn met processing, lijkt me niet meer dan logisch daar je een speaker ook met processing gebruikt. Als ik mijn line- array zonder processing zou gebruiken is het, net als alle andere line-array's, niet om aan te horen. :EEK!:  en metingen doe ik onder andere om de processor in te kunnen stellen. Overigens zijn de processor instellingen niet buitennissig en blijft het beperkt tot +4dB bij 55 Hz. Die 30 Hz weet ik doordat ik dat getest heb met een 30 Hz sinus en niet met muziek waar lage tonen in voorkomen.
Je hebt trouwens gelijk dat er maar weinig muziek is met zulke lage tonen, daarbij is het ook niet echt zinvol en ook heel erg vermoeiend om naar muziek met zulke lage tonen te luisteren, om die reden heb ik nu ook een laag-af filter op 35 Hz ingesteld, minder vermoeiend en net zo indrukwekkend.
Dat anderen hun ontwerpen openbaar maken hoeft nog niet te zeggen dat ik dat dan ook maar zou moeten doen. Ik heb enorm veel tijd en geld in dit project gestoken en dat is voor mij reden genoeg om het voorlopig voor mezelf te houden.
En ja, het is inderdaad een SB1000, een paar details zoals poortafstemming, afmetingen, inhoud, type speaker, vorm, handgrepen en de hoek waaronder de speakers geplaatst zijn. :Big Grin: 
Maar, voor een ieder die nieuwsgierig is, wanneer ze af zijn zal ik de vrij toegankelijke gigs die ik ermee doe hier op het forum plaatsen zodat een ieder die in de buurt woont zelf kan komen luisteren. Overigens heb ik dat laatste ook met mijn line-array gedaan en daar hebben 'slechts' twee mensen de moeite genomen om ook daadwerkelijk te komen en die waren beiden erg onder de indruk. Dat is weer een heel verhaal voor dit tijdstip van de nacht. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> of het inderdaad een 'gewone' basreflexkast is ben ik niet zeker van, al eerder hebben wij (teunos en ik) discussie gehad over wat voor soort kast het is. Ik denk zelf dat door de opstelling van de speakers en het feit dat de opening, waar het frontale geluid van de speakers door komt, kleiner is dan het totale conus oppervlak deze kast zich min of meer als een bandpass gedraagt.
> Natuurkundige onderbouwing heb ik in die zin niet omdat ik bij alle berekeningen ervan uit ben gegaan dat het een basreflex kast is, praktijk laat echter zien dat dit niet opgaat. 
> Zelf ben ik prima in staat middels smaart metingen te verrichten, plotjes maken behoort nog niet tot mijn vaardigheden, dus teunos, als je wilt mag je komen meten en mij leren hoe ik plotjes maak. enige probleem is dat in deze tijd van het jaar ik niet graag in een weiland sta om metingen te doen.
> de metingen die ik heb gedaan zijn met processing, lijkt me niet meer dan logisch daar je een speaker ook met processing gebruikt. Als ik mijn line- array zonder processing zou gebruiken is het, net als alle andere line-array's, niet om aan te horen. En metingen doe ik onder andere om de processor in te kunnen stellen. Overigens zijn de processor instellingen niet buitennissig en blijft het beperkt tot +4db bij 55 hz. Die 30 hz weet ik doordat ik dat getest heb met een 30 hz sinus en niet met muziek waar lage tonen in voorkomen.
> Je hebt trouwens gelijk dat er maar weinig muziek is met zulke lage tonen, daarbij is het ook niet echt zinvol en ook heel erg vermoeiend om naar muziek met zulke lage tonen te luisteren, om die reden heb ik nu ook een laag-af filter op 35 hz ingesteld, minder vermoeiend en net zo indrukwekkend.
> Dat anderen hun ontwerpen openbaar maken hoeft nog niet te zeggen dat ik dat dan ook maar zou moeten doen. Ik heb enorm veel tijd en geld in dit project gestoken en dat is voor mij reden genoeg om het voorlopig voor mezelf te houden.
> En ja, het is inderdaad een sb1000, een paar details zoals poortafstemming, afmetingen, inhoud, type speaker, vorm, handgrepen en de hoek waaronder de speakers geplaatst zijn.:d
> maar, voor een ieder die nieuwsgierig is, wanneer ze af zijn zal ik de vrij toegankelijke gigs die ik ermee doe hier op het forum plaatsen zodat een ieder die in de buurt woont zelf kan komen luisteren. Overigens heb ik dat laatste ook met mijn line-array gedaan en daar hebben 'slechts' twee mensen de moeite genomen om ook daadwerkelijk te komen en die waren beiden erg onder de indruk. Dat is weer een heel verhaal voor dit tijdstip van de nacht.



 
respect!! :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels 4 kasten in elkaar gezet, komende week spuiten en afmonteren.
Wat plaatjes voor de liefhebbers, en voor de mieren***kers onder ons; de wielen van de eerste sub worden nog vervangen door nieuwe. :Wink:

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

Ik hoop voor je dat het even goed klinkt als het er uit ziet, want dit zijn echt knappe kastjes.

Als ze af zijn zou ik ook graag eens van je horen of ze even goed spelen in verticale als in horizontale stand en wat er gebeurt met het geluid als je meerdere subs naast mekaar legt.

PS: Geen doorlus Speakon? 1 ampkanaal per sub?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik hoop voor je dat het even goed klinkt als het er uit ziet, want dit zijn echt knappe kastjes.
> 
> Als ze af zijn zou ik ook graag eens van je horen of ze even goed spelen in verticale als in horizontale stand en wat er gebeurt met het geluid als je meerdere subs naast mekaar legt.
> 
> PS: Geen doorlus Speakon? 1 ampkanaal per sub?



Denk niet dat het veel uitmaakt of ze horizontaal of verticaal liggen.
De aansluiting die je op de foto ziet was even een snel in elkaar geknutseld aansluitplaatje. Er komen aansluitplaten in met twee NL8 speakons. Dan kan ik doorlussen naar de volgende sub en naar de toppen, overigens ga ik ze niet op 2Ohm draaien maar voor elke sub een apart versterker kanaaltje dus 2100 Watt per sub. :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

Heb jij de houten panelen nu haaks op elkaar staan, zonder infrezingen? Verder zie ik ook geen geplamuurde schroefkoppen, neem aan dat er deuvels gebruikt zijn?

Wanneer je de houten panelen infreest verhoog je de lijmoppervlakte doordat je een L-verbinding krijgt als het ware. Niet geheel onbelangrijk bij basskastjes..

Maar waarschijnlijk zal ik het niet goed zien.  :Big Grin:  ziet er erg goed uit.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb jij de houten panelen nu haaks op elkaar staan, zonder infrezingen? Verder zie ik ook geen geplamuurde schroefkoppen, neem aan dat er deuvels gebruikt zijn?
> 
> Wanneer je de houten panelen infreest verhoog je de lijmoppervlakte doordat je een L-verbinding krijgt als het ware. Niet geheel onbelangrijk bij basskastjes..
> 
> Maar waarschijnlijk zal ik het niet goed zien.  ziet er erg goed uit.



Panelen staan idd haaks op elkaar, inderdaad heb je een grotere lijmverbinding wanneer je ze infreest maar neem maar van mij aan dat deze kastjes heel erg stevig in elkaar zitten.
Plamuur is praktisch dezelfde kleur als het hout dus vandaar dat je niks ziet.
Op de foto van de achterkantjes kun je de gaten bij de derde en vierde sub nog zien, die zijn nog niet geplamuurt.

----------


## e-sonic

Het ziet er goed uit, mijn avonturen met grootverbruik plaatmateriaal liggen alweer enige tijd achter me.....

wat wordt de front afwerking,  stevige grill, inclusief de poorten?

groet e-sonic,  

Dit staat garant voor een flinke portie geluid, zijn de buren al gewaarschuwd?
_
De afwerking is dus een stalen grill, ik heb maar even stiekum op je site gekeken_,

----------


## BJD

> Er komen aansluitplaten in met twee NL8 speakons. Dan kan ik doorlussen naar de volgende sub en naar de toppen, overigens ga ik ze niet op 2Ohm draaien maar voor elke sub een apart versterker kanaaltje dus 2100 Watt per sub.



Maak je dan 2 versies? een met sub op 1+/1- en een met sub op 2+/2-?
Of komt er een selector in tussen ch1-ch4? Dan kun je ook makkelijk een lijntje subs met een NL8 kabel aansluiten.

----------


## qvt

> Maak je dan 2 versies? een met sub op 1+/1- en een met sub op 2+/2-?
> Of komt er een selector in tussen ch1-ch4? Dan kun je ook makkelijk een lijntje subs met een NL8 kabel aansluiten.



Mischien maakt hij ze net als bv. de T-21 van adamson, hier zitten 2 8-polige speakons in.

Paar 1 en 2 zijn voor de sub zelf, en paar 3 en 4 worden doorgelust naar paar 1 en 2 op de uitgaande speakon. Goed opletten in welke chassisdeel je prikt dus :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Heel simpel, op de bovenste 8 polige speakon komt het sub van een versterker kanaal op 3+ en 3- binnen, deze gaat naar de speakers in die kast en worden op de tweede speakon doorgelust op 4+ en 4-. het tweede versterker kanaal komt binnen op 4+ en 4- en wordt doorgelust naar 3+ en 3-.
Dus wanneer ik vanaf de versterker een kabel in de bovenste prik zit de betreffende sub op het ene versterker kanaal, lus ik vervolgens vanaf de onderste speakon van de eerste sub door naar de bovenste van de volgende sub dan komt die vanzelf op het tweede versterker kanaal terecht.
Lus ik door naar de onderste dan zitten ze beiden op hetzelfde versterker kanaal. Ik heb een tweetal FOH racks en een aantal verschillende speakersystemen, en op deze manier kan ik alle versterker-racks en systemen met elkaar combineren waarbij ik alleen de processor preset van de aangesloten set maar hoef op te roepen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Kijk, daar is over nagedacht :Smile: !

Heb je een bepaalde reden om het sub op 3/4 te zetten ipv de 'gebruikelijke' hoe lager de frequentie hoe lager het pinnummer dus 1/2?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Kijk, daar is over nagedacht!
> 
> Heb je een bepaalde reden om het sub op 3/4 te zetten ipv de 'gebruikelijke' hoe lager de frequentie hoe lager het pinnummer dus 1/2?



Voor zover ik weet is er niet echt een standaard voor, ik gebruik het al jaren op deze manier en heb al mijn sets zo bedraadt.
Overigens kan ik daar heel makkelijk in veranderen, ik heb een aantal breat-out boxjes waar ik met een NL8 in ga en met 4 NL4 en nog een NL8 weer uit kan. Dus een keer iets inhuren dat anders bedraadt is is voor mij ook geen probleem. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

En klaar is Klara. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

En hier nog een foto van de achterzijde met de aansluitplaat.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Complimenten hoor!
Ziet er beter uit dan line array's van grote fabrikanten.  :Big Grin: 

Wanneer je richting limburg komt hoor ik het graag, ben toch wel benieuwd hoe het een en andere klinkt!  :Wink: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

Hoe heb je de aansluitplaat precies bedraad?
En wat zit er allemaal in? (ziet eruit als speakon nl4 en nl8)


Daan

----------


## qvt

Hoe hufterproof is deze set nou? Van wat Ik het gezien heb kun je nu op 2 verschillende manieren doorlussen. Zijn de connectors van sub/top ook uit te wisselen? Of verschillen deze wel :Smile:

----------


## joe

[CENTER][CENTER][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]
[FONT=Verdana]Ziet er goed uit!! 
Hoe is de poort ruis? Vooral met het rooster zo dicht op de poorten.[/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteindelijk zitten er twee NL8 en een NL4 in.
Het hoog en mid zit op 1 en 2 van beide NL8's en ook op de NL4 omdat ik daardoor mijn toppen zonder verloop aan kan sluiten. Het sub komt binnen op 3 en lust door naar 4 en vice versa. De speakers zitten op 3 dus als je vanaf de versterker in de bovenste inprikt zit de eerste sub op 3. Lus je door vanaf de onderste naar de bovenste van de volgende kast dan zit die sub op 4.

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Verdana]Ziet er goed uit!! 
> Hoe is de poort ruis? Vooral met het rooster zo dicht op de poorten.[/FONT]



De grille heeft een hele hoge doorlaat en er zit nog ruimte tussen de poort en de grille, daarbij is de luchtsnelheid in de poorten relatief laag.

----------


## daviddewaard

ziet erg erg netjes uit!
is de rigging een bestaand iets of heb je dit zelfgemaakt?
hoe ga je dit laten keuren ivm veiligheid?
en ik zou ff je arrayframe met een spanband aan je subs vastzetten

----------


## MusicXtra

> ziet erg erg netjes uit!
> is de rigging een bestaand iets of heb je dit zelfgemaakt?
> hoe ga je dit laten keuren ivm veiligheid?
> en ik zou ff je arrayframe met een spanband aan je subs vastzetten



Rigging is zelfgemaakt, keuring is in NL niet nodig.
Heb er rekening mee gehouden dat de flybumper inderdaad met een spanbandje aan de subs bevestigd kan worden alhoewel dat in de configuratie als op de foto nog niet eens nodig is.

----------


## DMiXed

just waaaaw! :Big Grin: 
hoeveel wil je ervoor hebben? xD
ziet er zeer gelikt en pro uit, klinkt ie even strak als dat ie eruit ziet?
nice site trouwens, vooral die reality check is leuk :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> just waaaaw!
> hoeveel wil je ervoor hebben? xD
> ziet er zeer gelikt en pro uit, klinkt ie even strak als dat ie eruit ziet?
> nice site trouwens, vooral die reality check is leuk



Op de foto is niet echt goed te zien hoe gelikt het er echt uit ziet en het klinkt zo mogelijk nog gelikter.
Durf de confrontatie qua klank met willekeurig welke PA met deze set wel aan. :Big Grin:

----------


## qvt

> Op de foto is niet echt goed te zien hoe gelikt het er echt uit ziet en het klinkt zo mogelijk nog gelikter.
> Durf de confrontatie qua klank met willekeurig welke PA met deze set wel aan.



en qua spl en flexibiliteit? :Stick Out Tongue:  Ook belangrijk natuurlijk!

----------


## MusicXtra

> en qua spl en flexibiliteit? Ook belangrijk natuurlijk!



Ik weet nog niet tot wat de hele set in staat is, wat ik wel weet is dat het erg hard gaat en heel gecontroleerd blijft klinken.
Qua flexibiliteit voldoet het aan al mijn eisen, de set is makkelijk en snel op te bouwen, slechts één NL 8 speakon per kant vanaf het amp rack en dan steeds doorlussen met korte kabels. Snel te stacken en te vliegen en alles is goed hanteerbaar met veel handgrepen en alles wat hoog getild zou kunnen worden is licht.
Kortom; als ik het over zou doen zou er een zelfde set gebouwd worden. :Big Grin: 
Heb het al eens eerder aan gekaart maar wellicht leuk om een keer een soort demodag voor zelfbouw systemen te organiseren.

----------


## MusicXtra

Confrontatie met de EAW SB1002 is inmiddels aangegaan.
Durf wel te stellen dat ze zowel qua druk als klank gelijkwaardig aan elkaar zijn. :Big Grin:  En da's best kicken. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Confrontatie met de EAW SB1002 is inmiddels aangegaan.
> Durf wel te stellen dat ze zowel qua druk als klank gelijkwaardig aan elkaar zijn. En da's best kicken.



 

Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## qvt

> Confrontatie met de EAW SB1002 is inmiddels aangegaan.
> Durf wel te stellen dat ze zowel qua druk als klank gelijkwaardig aan elkaar zijn. En da's best kicken.



Dat is best netjes te noemen! Heb je ook metingen kunnen doen toen je ze vergeleek of was het op het gehoor?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat is best netjes te noemen! Heb je ook metingen kunnen doen toen je ze vergeleek of was het op het gehoor?



Het was op het gehoor, dat is ook eigenlijk waar het uiteindelijk om gaat, een set met 4 kastjes NTL720 en 1 SB1002 per kant naast 4 line array kastjes en één sub per kant van mijn eigen brouwsel.
En de EAW microwedge ook vergeleken met mijn eigen monitor.

----------


## jans

> En de EAW microwedge ook vergeleken met mijn eigen monitor.



Vertel, vertel!!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vertel, vertel!!!!



Er is uitgebreid getest met een SM58 en er kon geen verschil in klank waargenomen worden, de FBG gevoeligheid van mijn monitor was een fractie groter maar niet noemenswaardig.

----------


## SPS

> Er is uitgebreid getest met een SM58 en er kon geen verschil in klank waargenomen worden, de FBG gevoeligheid van mijn monitor was een fractie groter maar niet noemenswaardig.



 
FBG... Feedback Before gain....? :Big Grin: 

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

> FBG... Feedback Before gain....?
> 
> Paul



Gain Before Feedback mag ook. :Big Grin: 
Krijg je ervan als je omvalt van de griep. :Embarrassment:

----------

